# Orlando Wins



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Orlando beats Chicago in summer league. 89-85. Woo-hoo! 

No boxscore yet.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/box_score.cfm?game=19

Dwight with 24, Diener chips in 16.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

24 and 7 in 26 mins ... not bad.

Beasley had another decent stint. 12 pts and 3 boards in 13 mins. Beasley might be playing himself into a shot at training camp... and with the extended rosters, maybe a spot on the team.

Jameer with a blocked shot... :laugh:

Diener 4-4 from 3. You think Diener will be on the roster next season?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah, Travis Diener. How you like them apples? Yeah.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

HKF said:


> Yeah, Travis Diener. How you like them apples? Yeah.












HKF =


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JNice said:


> HKF =












This is the picture from my myspace page. I really hope this guy makes it. I know a dude from college who used to play against the Dieners in Fon Du Lac, Wisconsin.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

HKF said:


> This is the picture from my myspace page. I really hope this guy makes it. I know a dude from college who used to play against the Dieners in Fon Du Lac, Wisconsin.



Depending on what happens with Orlando in free agency, I'd say he's got a shot. No matter where Francis plays, Orlando is going to need another PG, at least just in case of injury. Orlando is apparently not at all interested in Antonio Daniels, so says his agent .. so that really leaves Earl Watson and Marko Jaric .. 

I think he'd definitely be a fan favorite if he were on the team. Orlando still has loving memories of Scott Skiles - so if he brings back any memories of Scotty he'll be a big hit.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think more Mark Price when I watch him play, but as long as he makes the roster, I don't give a rats patoot.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

I saw the Knicks-Magic game, and other then Beasley (the Magic PF, do you guys think he'll make the roster?) ... Travis Diener was most impressive. He seemed to have solid handles, didn't make any big mistakes, had some vision and creativity to his game, could make a decent back-up PG.

HKF, I approve.


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

Most disappointing player for the Magic so far, Roger Mason Jr.

1 point on 0-3 FG, 0 rebounds, 0 assists, 0 steals, 0 blocks, 4 fouls in *20 minutes* today. 

Terrible. I thought he had a shot to make the team, but I guess he doesn't really care.


----------



## MagicPhilly (Jul 9, 2005)

Captain Obvious said:


> http://www.vegassummerleague.com/box_score.cfm?game=19
> 
> Dwight with 24, Diener chips in 16.


And Diener Chip in 4/4 from behind the arc


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

I think Diener makes the roster no doubt. He is going to be a good player IMO.


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

Idunkonyou said:


> I think Diener makes the roster no doubt. He is going to be a good player IMO.


I agree. I've never doubted that he'll be a good player, I just think there were better picks available at 38 for our team.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Idunkonyou said:


> I think Diener makes the roster no doubt. He is going to be a good player IMO.



You think they'll play him a while in the NBDL? Probably not ...

I've got no problem with what Diener can do. I've been watching HKF pimp him all over the board for months .. my only concern was that the dude is tiny and we've already got a tiny PG. But I guess it is better to take a PG that can actually play than draft guys like Jeryl Sasser or Reece Gaines just because of their good size for a PG.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JNice said:


> You think they'll play him a while in the NBDL? Probably not ...
> 
> I've got no problem with what Diener can do. I've been watching HKF pimp him all over the board for months .. my only concern was that the dude is tiny and we've already got a tiny PG. But I guess it is better to take a PG that can actually play than draft guys like Jeryl Sasser or Reece Gaines just because of their good size for a PG.


He needs to get stronger, but last year he did put on 10 lbs. of muscle, so I would say his work ethic is very strong. He was looking like a 20/8 guy till he hurt his wrist. Sasser and Gaines have proven they can't play the point, so while Diener is only 6'1, his stroke and ability to make simple entry passes make him very valuable. 

I hope he makes the team. He'll be good for Orlando.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm disappointed in Mason's performance, I too thought he had a shot to make the team. I think Beasley will make the team at this point, and another guy we might take a look at is Rich Melzer. He's a SF that has been getting good minutes. He plays good defense and has a developing outside game. I think some of these guys we might end up keeping on our NBDL squad, but I'm still not sure how that all works.


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

If the Magic are serious about Francis playing SG full time and they don't pick up another PG in free agency (Watson, Armstrong) there's a good chance Diener is the backup PG and plays a significant role on this team (15-20 mpg).


----------

